# Frying Pan-Fu: Burglar gets hit 'upside the head by Korean war vet



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 15, 2011)

I just loved this one.  That's how we do it.



> "I grabbed the frying pan and hit him upside the head. I knocked his  teeth out ... and he went to the floor," Smith said. "There was a  pitchfork about six feet away. ... I stuck him."


...



> Hit in the head and stuck in the side, the intruder ran, "bleeding on the way out." He left his white baseball cap behind.



​Read more at Jacksonville.com:  http://jacksonville.com/news/crime/2011-04-13/story/jacksonville-burglar-gets-hit-upside-head%E2%80%99-81-year-old-victim%E2%80%99s-frying#ixzz1JbJd9bXY

There's a video, too!

http://jacksonville.com/video/news/crime/2011-04-13/watch-seniors-fighting-back


----------



## Josh Oakley (Apr 15, 2011)

"I won the fight, which don't impress nobody... I'm a 3 year veteran of Korea, which don't impress nobody"

Well, I for one, am impressed.


----------



## Balrog (Apr 18, 2011)

Heh!  Don't mess with the seniors!


----------



## David43515 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bill, I don`t know how you always manage to find these stories, but I`m so glad you do. Makes my day every time I hear about one of these. Thanks again!


----------



## chinto (Apr 24, 2011)

well lets see, frying pan to get his attention, and the point of his argument to convince him to leave... sounds like a winning combo to me!!! I like it!   

besides a pitch fork .. hmm does that mean he told him to fork off??


----------

